# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Now that the Jeep runs...

## kyratshooter

Now that the jeep is going and stopping when directed and in the general correct direction I had a bunch of Jeep duties piled up.  Most everything I do requires 4wd on the straight up and down back lot. 

Last time I mowed I broke a weld on the belly pan and in the course of trying to get it running again I got it jammed in the fence row.  Couldn't go forward or backward and I had to tow the tractor out.

I spent an hour and a half today moving vehicles around, pulling trailers to where they needed to be and most importantly, getting the john boat up to the road.

I forgot to put the cover on the john boat last fall and when I went back to get it I realized I had a tree farm started in the leaf littler that half filled the boat.  At least I had pulled the drain plug after its last use last year and it was not full of water.

Tomorrow it gets the pressure wash treatment.

I am anticipating that after all this hard work I will deserve a trip to the lake and some fishing. :Thumbup:

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, man....Ain't it great...
You need this to move that,.... to get the other done, .....then you need a nap.....

Then you find out that Mickey "D"s small vanilla Geezer cone went up to $.62 cents..........It always something.

----------


## natertot

Sounds like a lot of work, but sounds like you are making some progress. Good luck on the fishing.

----------


## randyt

maybe you fellas need to get a job so you can rest up

----------


## Rick

Ain't that the truth. I'm not sure when how I found time to work.

----------


## hunter63

> maybe you fellas need to get a job so you can rest up


Not looking for a "Job"......because "Work" is a 4 letter word.
But now a "Position".....just part time of course....would be a consideration.
Naw.......
I'm in the middle of garage cleaning.......on wall number 3.....one wall at a time......But it's hot....so.......

----------


## kyratshooter

You could not pay me enough to go back into a school house and teach the lies and social engineering in the text books of today, or deal with the #%@tards running the systems.

I was already overworking my political acceptability filter before I retired, I am sure I would be arrested by the political correctness police within five minutes if I went back.

----------


## randyt

actually Krat, teachers like you are what is needed but I don't blame you for not wanting to fight the fight

----------

